# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus 'Oriental'



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Echinodorus 'Oriental'


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

putting the photo back into this thread. 










Walter


----------

